
The simplicity and power of Elixir: the ws2048 case - jaxondu
https://medium.com/@azzarcher/the-simplicity-and-power-of-elixir-the-ws2048-case-b510eaa568c0
======
jmcgough
I started digging into Elixir on Columbus Day and was excitedly telling
friends about its features after a few hours of tinkering. Extremely cool
language that forced me to think and approach problems a little differently
(pattern matching is awesome!)

~~~
vvanders
One of my favorite things with pattern matching in Elixir is how you can use
it to trigger off of sections of the AST when building macros.

Hundreds of lines of gnarly tree walking down to a single function prototype,
it's incredibly elegant.

------
vezzy-fnord
_I spent most of my time getting into its vision and philosophy, trying to
distance from the object-oriented mindset that my previous studies and
experiences had consolidated._

Which would be somewhat off the mark in Erlang. Control flow and common
interfaces are frequently expressed via adapters written using polymorphic
pattern matching functions. Processes are message-passing, isolated units of
work. Modules and OTP applications are encapsulation, etc.

The functional aspects aren't as important as the pattern matching on data
types.

~~~
RickHull
I don't follow. What in the quoted portion is off the mark? I don't see any
contention between the quote and the rest of your comment.

